# Überprüfen, ob Server schon vorhanden ist



## al3x (16. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ich hab 4Gewinnt in Java programmiert mit Netzwerk-Modus und ich starte nun auf beiden einen Server(Serversocket...). Ich brauch aber nur einen. Ich muss also bei beiden Progs testen(das langsamere erkennt dann einen Server), ob auf dem Port und der IP schon ein Server vorhanden ist.
Wie kann ich das testen?

Vor oder nach dieser Zeile will ich prüfen, ob der beschriebene Server schon läuft.

socket = s.ss.accept();

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Alex


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2009)

Woher willst du denn den Rechner kennen auf dem der zweite/dritte/vierte/... Server läuft?

Mach es doch wie andere Speiel auch: Lass den Benutzer entscheiden ob er einen Server aufmachen will oder sich auf einen anderen verbinden will.


----------



## al3x (16. Jun 2009)

Hi,

das Spiel soll halt auch für den dümmsten noch zu gebrauchen sein, heißt es soll nur einen Button geben (Netzwerk-Modus) und man muss eben davor die IP des anderen eingeben. es funktioniert ja auch alles nur ist es so einfacher den 1. und den 2. Spieler zu definieren wenn eben einer zuerst den Server am laufen hat.

Gruß Alex


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2009)

Dann hast du das Problem doch schon gelöst, wenn der Benutzer eine IP eingibt um sich zu einem Server zu verbinden, dann kann er auch gleichzeitig seinen beenden, da dann nichtmehr benötigt.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jun 2009)

Zur Not gibts noch Multicast/Broadcast mit dem man "ins Netz hinein fragen" könnte wer alles gerade einen Server mimt. Natürlich müssen diese Server auf solche Fragen antworten können.

- Alex


----------

